# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Super Speed [Krilo Eclipse, Triumphant, Dolphin Ulsan]

## citcoc

Σύμφωνα με τις τελευταίες πληροφορίες, το νέο απόκτημα της GS είναι το πρώτο trimaran που ναυπηγήθηκε  το 2002,  με όνομα Krilo Eclipse.

Πληροφορίες στο παρακάτω link:



https://www.marinetraffic.com/gr/ais...RILO%20ECLIPSE

----------


## Psytair

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε citcoc  για τις   πληροφοριες  σχετικα με το νεο αποκτημα τη gsf.Εμεις θα ειμαστε εκει να σχολιαζουμε τις  καθε νεωτερη πληροφορια  σχετικα μα  αυτο .Αποτι  ειδα στην φωτογραφια εχει διαφορετικο  σχεδιο απο ολλα τα υπολοιπα  ταχυπλοο επιβατηγα καταμαραν στην χωρα μας

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο αυτο ειναι το πρωτο τριμαραν στον κοσμο κατασκευης 2002.  Μπορει να φτασει μεχρι και 40 κομβους, το πλοιο εχει την ικανοτητα μεταφορας 476 ατομων

----------


## citcoc

Βρήκα κάποια βιντεάκια, τα οποία μας δίνουν μια πρώτη εικόνα του πλοίου:

----------


## citcoc



----------


## Psytair

Ευχαριστουμε για το υλικο που μας εδωσες

----------


## pantelis2009

*Το νέο ταχύπλοο της "Golden Star" - 473 επιβάτες, 40 κόμβοι*by enandro
in ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ	 on 03 Oct 2017
Το μέλλον στην ακτοπλοΐα ανήκει στην… ταχύτητα! Με βάση αυτόν το δόγμα και εμφανή την πρόθεση να «κτυπήσουν» τον βασικό ανταγωνιστή τους στην γραμμή της Ραφήνας - την «Sea Jet» - οι αδελφοί Στεφάνου, αγόρασαν ένα ακόμα ταχύπλοο, που από το επόμενο καλοκαίρι θα ταξιδεύει στις Κυκλάδες με τα σινιάλα της «Golden Star Ferries».
Πρόκειται για το τριμαραν «Kripto Eclipse», το οποίο μέχρι τώρα ταξίδευε στην Αδριατική, κάνοντας δρομολόγια μεταξύ Ντουμπρόβνικ και Σπλιτ. Η συμφωνία ολοκληρώθηκε το περασμένο Σάββατο και σύντομα το πλοίο θα καταπλεύσει στον Πειραιά, προκειμένου να γίνουν οι όποιες μετασκευές, οι απαραίτητες συντηρήσεις και η βαφή του με τα χρώματα της νέας του εταιρίας.
*Το νέο ταχύπλοο δεν μεταφέρει αυτοκίνητα, αλλά μόνον επιβάτες!* Κατασκευάστηκε το 2002, έχει μήκος 54,5 μ. πλάτος 15,8 μ. και βύθισμα περίπου 2 μ. Έχει μεταφορική ικανότητα 473 επιβάτες και ταχύτητα που πλησιάζει τους 40 κόμβους. Φέρει σημαία Κροατίας και αυτή την εποχή είναι αγκυροβολημένο στο Σπλιτ.
Τα σκάφη τριμαραν, έχουν τρεις γάστρες (πλωτήρες), που δεν πλανάρουν μεν, αλλά μπορούν να αναπτύξουν μεγάλες ταχύτητες σε συμβατική πλεύση λόγω της ελάχιστης τριβής τους στο νερό. Επιπλέον, διαθέτουν πολύ μεγάλη εγκάρσια ευστάθεια, χρειάζονται μικρότερη ισχύ κινητήρων σε σχέση με άλλα σκάφη του ιδίου μήκους και προσφέρουν μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα.
Με τα νέα αυτά δεδομένα λοιπόν, ο ανταγωνισμός στην γραμμή-φιλέτο από Ραφήνα προς τα δημοφιλή νησιά των Κυκλάδων, προβλέπεται ότι το καλοκαίρι του 2018, θα πάρει διαστάσεις… «μάχης» με κονταροχτυπήματα ως προς τις ώρες των δρομολογίων, τις θέσεις αγκυροβολίας στο ήδη κορεσμένο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας και κυρίως, ως προς τις τιμές των εισιτήριων.
Και κάτι ακόμα. Στην ¶νδρο συζητείται αρνητικά το γεγονός ότι αμέσως μετά το τέλος της θερινής περιόδου και την απομάκρυνση των ταχυπλόων, οι δυο εταιρίες που δραστηριοποιούνται στην γραμμή Ραφήνας-¶νδρου αύξησαν αμέσως την τιμή των εισιτήριων, ενώ είχαν αφήσει να εννοηθεί το καλοκαίρι ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα συμβεί και κυρίως χωρίς να υπάρξει αύξηση στην τιμή του πετρελαίου.
Επίσημες αντιδράσεις για αυτή την απόφαση των ακτοπλόων που πλήττει κυρίως τους  μόνιμους κάτοικους του νησιού από τον Δήμο, την Περιφέρεια και τους φορείς δεν υπάρχει μέχρι στιγμής, άλλα η δυσφορία είναι έντονη!

----------


## Psytair

Μηπως ξερουμε το καινουργιο του ονομα γιατι ειναι σιγουρο πως θα το αλλαξει

----------


## leo85

Καλορίζικο στην Golden Star Ferries,θα περιμένουμε να το δούμε από κοντά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το P/K Christos XXII που είναι αυτή την ώρα στα πέριξ του Ισθμού δείχνει πορεία το AIS του ότι έρχεται από Αδριατική. Λες να φέρνει το Krilo Eclipse????

----------


## andria salamis

> Το P/K Christos XXII που είναι αυτή την ώρα στα πέριξ του Ισθμού δείχνει πορεία το AIS του ότι έρχεται από Αδριατική. Λες να φέρνει το Krilo Eclipse????


Παντελη με 12 μιλια που παει,δεν πιστεύω οτι κανουν ρυμουλκηση!

----------


## dionisos

> Παντελη με 12 μιλια που παει,δεν πιστεύω οτι κανουν ρυμουλκηση!


Σε προηγουμενο μου ποσταρισμα ειχα γραψει ότι το Ρ/Κ ειχε παει στην ΠΡΕΒΕΖΑ και από εκει πηγε στο BAR στις 14/10.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το νέο ταχύπλοο - τριμαράν της Golden Star _KRILO ECLIPSE_ (ήδη εκπέμπει στο AIS με νέο όνομα το_ SUPERSPEED_) έφτασε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ρυμουλκούμενο από το ΚΕΡΒΕΡΟΣ ΙΜΟ (6508315) την προηγούμενη Τρίτη 7/11ου και έδεσε στον προλιμένα, από όπου μπορούμε να το δούμε στις παρακάτω σημερινές φωτό.

IMG_0525.jpg__IMG_0549.jpg__IMG_0571.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 11/11/217_

----------


## noulos

http://enandro.gr/oikonomia/3641-%CE...%AC%CE%B6.html

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Superspeed (e.x Krilo Eclipse) φωτογραφημένο στον Πειραιά από άλλη γωνία.

KRILO-ECLIPSE-01-12-11-2017.jpg

----------


## seajets

Πλέον κυματίζει το σημαιάκι της Golden Star Ferries.

----------


## Chosen_12

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά! Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το είδα χθες, αγκυροβολημένο στη Μαρίνα Ζέας, βαμμένο γκρί σκούρο.

----------


## antonis01

> Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά! Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το είδα χθες, αγκυροβολημένο στη Μαρίνα Ζέας, βαμμένο γκρί σκούρο.


πολύ σωστά είδες αφού στις 12 Δεκεμβρίου το ais του είχε ως προορισμό την Ζέα και επίσης δεν υπάρχει στα τελευταία δελτία του ΟΛΠ.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Μα φωτογραφία απο ψηλα .. πολύ ψηλά στην τωρινή του θέση.. 

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2805268

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Να το δούμε_ στα χρώματα της Golden Star.

----------


## noulos

Δεν είναι κακό...

----------


## andria salamis

Απο τήν Δευτέρα 23/04/18 στου Σπανόπουλου,με την Νέα φορεσιά του.
DSC_2395.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Superspeed (e.x Krilo Eclipse) της Golden Star Ferries στο synchrolift του ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

SUPERSPEED-04-27-04-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε δύο ακόμα φωτό από τον πρόσφατο δεξαμενισμό του ο οποίος ολοκληρώθηκε, και πλέον το πλοίο βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετημένο στην προβλήτα 1 του Περάματος, δίπλα σχεδόν στα αμφίπλωρα της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0167.jpg__IMG_0171.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 27/04/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Super Speed (e.x Krilo Eclipse) πλαγιοδετημένο στην προβλήτα Νο1 της ΝΑΥΣΙ (όπως λέει και ο φίλος Γιώργος).

SUPER-SPEED-05-03-05-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν λίγο ξεκίνησε για το δοκιμαστικό του στον Αργοσαρωνικό. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Λέτε τελικά να το δούμε να συνδέει τη Μακεδονία - Θεσσαλονίκη με τις Σποράδες ??

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παραμένει το πλοίο στην ίδια θέση στο Πέραμα, όπως φαίνεται και στην φωτό του Παντελή τρία ποστ παραπάνω. Να σημειώσουμε ότι το όνομα του είναι _SUPER SPEED_ (δύο λέξεις) και όχι μία όπως το έχουμε στον τίτλο του θέματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν λίγο αναχώρησε από το Πέραμα. Για πού άραγε??? Δοκιμαστικό ή Βόλο??

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Πριν λίγο αναχώρησε από το Πέραμα. Για πού άραγε??? Δοκιμαστικό ή Βόλο??



Ένα από τα δύο δε θα έρθει πρώτα Θεσσαλονίκη ;;

----------


## Amorgos66

> Πριν λίγο αναχώρησε από το Πέραμα. Για πού άραγε??? Δοκιμαστικό ή Βόλο??


Βόλος φαινεται στο AIS

----------


## pantelis2009

> Βόλος φαινεται στο AIS


Όταν φίλε μου το έγραψα εγώ ήταν ακόμη στις δεξαμενές Περάματος και στο AIS του έγραφε τα λιμάνια.....από εκεί που ήρθε. :Triumphant:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

σσβ.jpg Πρώτη στάση ο Βόλος....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Κι εκεί που λέγανε ότι φέτος [καλοκαίρι 2018] η Θεσσαλονίκη δε θα έχει σύνδεση με τις Σποράδες,
 οι Αφοι Στεφάνου ενδιαφέρθηκαν τελικά και φέτος θα υπάρξει σύνδεση της  Μακεδονίας με τις Σποράδες με τις ευλογίες του δημάρχου Θεσσαλονίκης.
 High / Speed / Craft "Super Speed" σήμερα το μεσημέρι στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης!!!
 Πήγα το είδα στα γρήγορα...
 Συμπαθητικό και πιο μεγάλο από το Flyingcat 4. Κάπου διάβασα ότι παίρνει 473 επιβάτες. Ισχύει ;;
 Όπως και να'χει καλή αρχή στα καθήκοντά του.
DSC_0005SuperSpeed[1]PH.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

Πληροφοριες κ ρεπορταζ για το πρωτο δρομολογιο....
http://webtv.ert.gr/ert3/reportaz/pr...ikis-sporadon/

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Επιστροφή από Σποράδες στη Πρωτεύουσα της Μακεδονίας τη Θεσσαλονίκη από το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο.
H/S/C "Super Speed" by night....
DSC_0016Super_Speed[2]-[1]PH (2) - ANEVASA NAUTILIA FORUM.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Αν και τα αντιπαθώ τα playmobil της ακτοπλοϊας, μερικές φωτο από την άφιξη του Superspeed στις 2/7 για όσους ενδιαφέρονται και τα συμπαθούν.

P7020008.jpgP7020021.jpgP7020027.jpgP7020030.jpgP7020012.jpg

Όπως φαίνεται (εν μέρει) στην τρίτη φωτο, κατά "διαβολική" για τα δεδομένα της Θεσ/νίκης σύμπτωση, βρέθηκαν μαζί στο λιμάνι ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο (Salamis Filoxenia), ένα φέρυ (Aqua Blue - ημέρα δεξίωσης) και ένα ταχύπλοο (Superspeed)....Δηλαδή σύνολο 3!! επιβατηγά, πράγμα σχεδόν απίστευτο για τα δεδομένα του λιμανιού τα τελευταία χρόνια.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Κι από μένα μία άφιξή του στο μεγάλο λιμάνι της Μακεδονίας....by night...
DSC_0015Super_Speed[2]-[1]PH (2).jpg DSC_0025Super_Speed[2]-[1]PH (2).jpg DSC_0036Super_Speed[2]-[1]PH (2).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SuperSpeed (e.x Krilo Eclipse) τελείωσε με τα δρομολόγια του από Θεσσαλονίκη - Σποράδες και κατά τις 05.00 π.μ έφυγε από Θεσσαλονίκη με προορισμό τον Πειραιά. Αυτή την ώρα στο στενό του Καφηρέα. Εδώ στο Πέραμα στις 03/05/2018. Καλή συνέχεια.

SUPER-SPEED-06-03-05-2018.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Καθ'όλα επιτυχημένη η δρομολόγηση του "μικρού" στη γραμμή Σποράδων-Θεσ/νικης.  Δεν αποκλείεται να ξαναπάει και του χρόνου.  Προς το παρόν ξεχειμώνιασμα είτε στον Πειραιά, είτε στο Πέραμα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Προς το παρόν ξεχειμώνιασμα είτε στον Πειραιά, είτε στο Πέραμα


Για να 'σαι πιό σίγουρος, γράψε καλύτερα "στα πέριξ του Πειραιά". Λιμάνι, Πέραμα, Σαλαμίνα, Ελευσίνα, Δραπετσώνα, Κερατσίνι, ακόμα και Πασαλιμάνι.......

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Καθ'όλα επιτυχημένη η δρομολόγηση του "μικρού" στη γραμμή Σποράδων-Θεσ/νικης.........................................


Κάτι τέτοιο άκουσα κι εγώ, παρ'όλο που δεν ασχολήθηκα ιδιαίτερα μαζί του.... Αν και κάπως τσιμπημένο το εισιτήριό του έμαθα ότι το προτίμησαν αρκετοί.
Μία φωτό επάνω από το...."αντίπαλο στρατόπεδο".....
DSC_0130AquaBlueDeskiosi[1]PH - ανέβασα SHIPSPOTTERS.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το SuperSpeed (e.x Krilo Eclipse) τελείωσε με τα δρομολόγια του από Θεσσαλονίκη - Σποράδες και κατά τις 05.00 π.μ έφυγε από Θεσσαλονίκη με προορισμό τον Πειραιά. Αυτή την ώρα στο στενό του Καφηρέα. Εδώ στο Πέραμα στις 03/05/2018. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 190150


Εκεί που το έχω βγάλει φωτογραφία, εκεί πήγε και έδεσε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πλαγιοδετημένο στην προβλήτα 1 του Περάματος, δίπλα στα αμφίπλωρα είναι δεμένο το _SUPER SPEED_. Αν και δεν είμαι φαν των ταχύπλοων, το θεωρώ ως ένα από τα ομορφότερα που έχουν έρθει ποτέ στην χώρα μας.

IMG_0119.jpg
_Πέραμα - 12/09/2018_

----------


## Amorgos66

...24 Μαιου ξεκινα το κυκλικο δρομολογιο..
http://www.pireaspiraeus.com/καλοκαί...κλάδες-ραφήνα/

----------


## pantelis2009

To Super Speed (e.x Krilo Eclipse) έφυγε από το Πέραμα που ήταν και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα για το δεξαμενισμό του. Καλή συνέχεια.

SUPER-SPEED-08-25-11-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Super Speed (e.x Krilo Eclipse) φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα .....όσο μπορεί να φανεί, στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

SUPER-SPEED-09-18-04-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Super Speed βγήκε από την δεξαμενή Σπανόπουλου και με την βοήθεια των P/K Christos XXX & Ifestos 2 πηγαίνει για την προβλήτα 1 της ΝΑΥΣΙ. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές το Super Speed έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό και επέστρεψε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στην προβλήτα Νο1. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## noulos

Μόλις έφτασε Ραφήνα! 
Αυτή την στιγμή δένει στο μέσα λιμάνι.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πέρυσι εν πλω στον Θερμαϊκό Κόλπο, ερχόμενο από Σποράδες στη Θεσσαλονίκη.....
DSC_0057Super_Speed[4][1]PH-  ανέβασα Shipspotters+Shiptravelers.jpg

----------


## noulos

> Μόλις έφτασε Ραφήνα! 
> Αυτή την στιγμή δένει στο μέσα λιμάνι.


Και οι φωτο...

superspeed1.jpg superspeed2.jpg


Οι πρώτες του ίσως στην Ραφήνα!

----------


## express adonis

το ειδα σημερα στην ραφηνα....κατω απο το hull αυτες οι δυο προεκτασεις τι ακριβως ειναι??

----------


## threshtox

Ξέρει κανείς αν συνέβη κάτι στο ταχύπλοο;
Στο σημερινό δρομολόγιο, ενώ μέχρι Μύκονο η ταχύτητα ήταν η κανονική από εκεί για Τήνο και Ραφήνα έπλεε με 17-18 κόμβους, .

----------


## Amorgos66

...χτες βραδυ κατα την επιστροφη
απο Παρο για Πειραια και για ενα
μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα η ταχυτητα
του επεσε στα 18-20,με αποτελεσμα
η αφιξη στον Πειραια να εχει 
καθυστερηση της ταξεως της μιας
ωρας...
Σημερα δε παει με 26-27 αντι
το συνηθες 30...IMG_20190527_232844_831.jpg
IMG_20190528_095218_030.jpg

----------


## noulos

Σταμάτησε την ¶νδρο;

Σήμερα δεν πέρασε και στο openseas δεν υπάρχει το δρομολόγιο!!!

----------


## threshtox

..και μάζεψε κι αυτό κάμποση καθυστέρηση σήμερα. Τώρα μπαίνει στην Πάρο, ενώ κανονικά σε τρία τέταρτα θα έπρεπε να φτάνει Πειραιά. 
Και χθες που ερχόμουν από Πάρο, σκεφτόμουν να κάνω το παρθενικό μου δρομολόγιο με αυτό, αλλά ευτυχώς το απέφυγα. Πάνω από μια ώρα καθυστέρηση και πάλι.

----------


## threshtox

...και τώρα είναι με βλάβη στη Νάξο.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Τελικά συνέχισε μέχρι την Ραφήνα όπου και παραμένει ακόμα, μη εκτελώντας το απογευματινό δρομολόγιο της επιστροφής. Το σύστημα το δείχνει όμως κανονικά αυριο το πρωϊ από Πειραιά. Να δούμε αν θα μεθορμήσει αργότερα για το μεγάλο λιμάνι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μέχρι και αυτή την ώρα πάντως είναι Ραφήνα.

----------


## express adonis

Το πληρωμα του πλοιου που διανυκτερευει στα καταπολα??

----------


## Amorgos66

...δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται με αυτό
το σκάφος...
Είναι μέρες στη Ραφηνα ακίνητο....

----------


## ancd

Ίσως το έπιασε ο βόρειας που πνέει στο Αιγαίο αυτές τις μέρες!

----------


## Amorgos66

> Ίσως το έπιασε ο βόρειας που πνέει στο Αιγαίο αυτές τις μέρες!


...μπονατσαρησε ..και ταξίδεψε...

----------


## Amorgos66

...νέο δεν το λες...
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pro...ti-rafina/AMP/

----------


## Amorgos66

...είδηση δεν το λες....
https://cyclades24.gr/2019/07/nea-vl...naxo-epivates/

----------


## karavofanatikos

Άδοξο τέλος για το Super Speed, καθώς σύμφωνα με την επίσημη ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας το ταχύπλοο λόγω σοβαρής τεχνικής βλάβης δεν θα ξαναταξιδέψει την φετινή σεζόν.

----------


## avvachrist

> Άδοξο τέλος για το Super Speed, καθώς σύμφωνα με την επίσημη ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας το ταχύπλοο λόγω σοβαρής τεχνικής βλάβης δεν θα ξαναταξιδέψει την φετινή σεζόν.


Πέρυσι το SUPERCAT,  φέτος το SUPERSPEED, δεν κάνουν κανένα ευχέλαιο εκεί στην εταιρεία γιατί κάτι δεν πάει καλά...

----------


## pantelis2009

*Golden Star Ferries: Αποδρομολόγηση του Super Speed*Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση της Golden Star Ferries μέσω του συστήματος κρατήσεων προς τους συνεργάτες της, το Super Speed αποδρομολογείται για αυτό το καλοκαίρι:
_23/07/2019_
_Αγαπητοί συνεργάτες,_
_Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι το ταχύπλοο SuperSpeed λόγω σοβαρής  τεχνικής βλάβης αποδρομολογείται για_
_όλη την περίοδο,  από τη γραμμή Ραφήνα – Σύρος – Μύκονος – Πάρος – Νάξος – Κουφονήσι – Αμοργός_
_και επιστροφή ._
_Παρακαλούμε θερμά για τον έλεγχο των κρατήσεων σας.
Μεγάλος χαμένος η Αμοργός που χάνει τη μόνη σύνδεση με ταχύπλοο με λιμάνι της Αττικής.
ΠΗΓΗ_

----------


## express adonis

Καποιος γνωστης παραπανω ας μας απαντησει...το τριμαραν αυτο δεν μπορει να σταθει στο αιγαιο απο θεμα πλευσης??η γραμμη θεσ/νικη-σποραδες ηταν πιο βατη γι αυτο??η απλα το ταχυπλοο εχει σοβαρα θεματα στις μηχανες του??

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το *Super Speed* φωτογραφημένο σήμερα πάνω από το Τελαμών* στην ΝΑΥΣΙ* που έχει έρθει, μετά την σοβαρή ζημιά που έπαθε και αποδρομολογήθηκε για όλη την φετινή περίοδο. 

SUPER-SPEED-12-27-07-2019.jpg

----------


## ancd

Για να δούμε, μήπως το κενό που αφήνει το  Super Speed, το εκμεταλλευτεί η Sea Jets  και δρομολογήσει το Aqua Blue στη γραμμή του για αντικατάσταση!

----------


## Amorgos66

...το σκάφος από τα ξημερώματα είναι στο Πέραμα...
Η αποστολή του ετελείωσε πρόωρα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το οποίο βεβαίως - βεβαίως το έγραψα πριν δύο ποστ και έβαλα και φωτο. :Watermelon:

----------


## Amorgos66

> Το οποίο βεβαίως - βεβαίως το έγραψα πριν δύο ποστ και έβαλα και φωτο.


...σόρρυ αφεντικό...
Δεν το πρόσεξα ..

----------


## npapad

Το SUPER SPEED στο Πέραμα στις 6-8-2019.DSC_1918.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Εξαγωγή μοτέρ από το Super Speed της Golden Star Ferries* από την εταιρεία Elikas & Co στη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη Περάματος. Όπως λένε οι ειδικοί δεν χρειάζεται κόπος....αλλά τρόπος. Καλή συνέχεια.

SUPER-SPEED-13-18-10-2019.jpg SUPER-SPEED-14-18-10-2019.jpg

----------

